# How do i post on this stupid mailing list?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I can't post on this mailing list (http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/) even though it says "send an email to this address"

Though the email bounces back and it says 
"You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has
been automatically rejected. If you think that your messages are
being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at
[email protected]."

What gives!??!?!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Look for the place where it says "to join", and join up. I did that and haven't had any problems, but you do have to join - it's free.


----------

